
Show HN: ProgressBoard – PM Tool made for makers only - tanishsehgal
https://progressboard.co/
======
rudasn
Have you considered adding project templates?

For example, if your target audience is developers, a project template would
include modules like authentication, authorisation, user management, logging,
admin pages, payments, etc.

That way as a user I'll keep in mind on the things I eventually need to focus
on, without wasting too much time thinking about them, and focus on the
important aspects of the product instead.

